# 40k Newcomer Triva Game



## Jacobite

Hey all. As suggested by Vash I've started a new game of Triva - however only certain people are allowed to particpate in this. This game is designed to be easy. Rules are simple and very similer to the standard (and now very hard game).

One person asks a question (obviously it has to be 40k related), then the next poster tries to answer it. If the original poster verifies the answer correct then the answerer gets to ask the next question. Every question you answer correctly is worth one point, and I'll record everyones' scores in this post. If you don't verify other people's answer to your question right or wrong for 24 hours or don't ask a question after you've been verified correct for 24 hours someone else can ask a new question. If no-one can answer your question correctly for three days then you can ask a new question. The winner is the person with highest score at the end of the month! There are also awards that you can get by doing certain things, they are listed below.

Awards:

+=The Dominator award: Answer 3 or more questions in a row. 
*=The Speed Demon Award: Answer a question within five minutes of it being posted. 

I have removed two of the awards seeing as they are rather easy in this game.

Ok so the people that arn't allowed to play are:

- Me
- MarzM (Because he is big and scary and may intimidate the new players :wink: , that or he's just too dam good at the game.)
- Skcuzzlebumm (Because he knows far too much)
- And anybody else who gets more than five questions right in the main quiz.
- Any previous winners of this quiz (you should be good enough to go into the main one now)

Any questions which me or MarmZ believe to be too hard will be changed. This is to get more people getting involved and learning things.

So yea go to it the first question is: 

How many orginal Tratior Space Marine Chapters were there?

SCORES:

Elchimpster: 9 - _No Longer Playing_
asianavatar: 7 - _No Longer Playing_
Wrath of Khaine: 7*
501st: 5
SensaiSwindler: 5
Words_Of_Truth: 5*
Slade: 4
Pyromatic Tendancies:2
stormshroud: 2
The Wraithlord: 2
firewolf: 2
cccp_one: 2
loyalist42: 2
Sei'Fir: 1
Celephus Drax: 1
Son Of Horus: 1
freaklord: 1
koppo: 1


----------



## asianavatar

9 Chapters


----------



## SensaiSwindler

*points above this post*

asianavatar got that I believe, them being: Alpha legion, word bearers, Sons of horus/Luna wolves, Thousand Sons, Night Lords, death guard, world eaters, iron warriors, and Emperor's children


----------



## Elchimpster

9 Traitor Legions. There ARE 2 lost, but who knows what their status was.


----------



## asianavatar

Yay first one, I will have a question in a bit for everyone.


----------



## asianavatar

Sisters of Battle are usually orphans raised by which division of the Ecclesiarchy?


----------



## SensaiSwindler

ordo hereticus?


----------



## asianavatar

nope, the ordo hereticus and the Ecclesiarchy are two different organizations.


----------



## Elchimpster

Schola Progenium


----------



## SensaiSwindler

good call elch.


----------



## Elchimpster

What were the final words of Jaq Draco?


----------



## Sei 'fir

wow i nearly died and i saw the emperor he's a litlle pudgy though(BANG)
or

"It happened. This is a different hour. A later hour. Time never turns back. What we failed to say remains unsaid. What we failed to do remains undone. But there is always... revenge. In the Emperor's name."


----------



## Sei 'fir

Blood for the blood god


----------



## Elchimpster

Sei'Fir FTW!!1!


----------



## Sei 'fir

Wots Commissar Yarricks first name?


----------



## SensaiSwindler

Sebastian, I was just reading about him last night.


----------



## asianavatar

Wow nice sensai you just missed the speed demon award.


----------



## Thrawn

I'm so sorry, my internet has not been working all Summer and I would to apologise for not being able to update the scores.


----------



## SensaiSwindler

Thanks AA, No worries thrawn. 

Give me a few to think up a question.


----------



## SensaiSwindler

OK, question: 

What event enabled the Great Crusade and rise of the Imperium of Man and why?


----------



## Jacobite

Great start guys. Its all going along well, questions are of a good standard.


No problem Thrawn its all good. Hope you don't mind that I took your intro and just pasted it into this one.

Keep it up guys.


----------



## Elchimpster

Warp Travel. Grants the ability to get to the distant worlds.


----------



## SensaiSwindler

You got the second half of the question elch. What allowed for the warp to be traveled? Sorry the question was kinda vague.


----------



## Elchimpster

Gellar Fields?


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

The dispersal of the warp storms covering the Terra?


----------



## SensaiSwindler

Close wrath, but what event dispersed them?


----------



## Elchimpster

[strike]Wasn't that the astronimican?[/strike]
I'm retarded.


----------



## SensaiSwindler

Negative elch, since this seems to be causing trouble I will give a hint: 

It had nothing to do with the Emperor.


----------



## Elchimpster

Oh duh, creation of the Eye of Terror.


----------



## SensaiSwindler

bingo elch. I was looking for that or the birth of Slaanesh, which dissipated the warp storms.


----------



## Viscount Vash

SensaiSwindler said:


> I was looking for that or the birth of Slaanesh
> 
> 
> 
> Ah a great day indeed.
> 
> Good work on this guys keep em coming.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Wraithlord

The Eldar Fall. When Slaanesh was birthed in the warp, the resulting powerwave blew away the warp storms surrounding Terra.


----------



## SensaiSwindler

Exactly what I was looking for Wraith, but elchimpster beat ya to it


----------



## Elchimpster

Where did Colonel-Commissar Ibram Gaunt get his Power Sword from?
(Which planet, not which person)


----------



## asianavatar

Vervunhive


----------



## stormshroud

Technically the hive was Vervunhive but the world was Verghast.


----------



## Elchimpster

Stormshroud FTW!


----------



## stormshroud

Right simple question. Which of the principal Forge Worlds is overrun by Orks and has been since M35?


----------



## asianavatar

Mordax Prime


----------



## stormshroud

Sorry asianavatar not the one I am looking for.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Tigrus


----------



## stormshroud

Spot on Wraith, your Q


----------



## The Wraithlord

Who was the Imperial commander in charge at the Battle of Balcarhsa?


----------



## Elchimpster

Maetial Graf Harazahn


----------



## The Wraithlord

Bingo. On to you.


----------



## Elchimpster

Colonel-Commissar Ibram Gaunt's Vox Operator has a certain "saying". He says it in every novel and it's a "*Dan Abnett-ism". It's this character's trademark saying.

What is that saying?

*Dan Abnett has a habit of giving certain characters "sayings" and they crop up in every novel with those characters. Like Patience Kys and Kara Swole both say the same thing about Carl Thonius "The things you know". Carl always "most perturbitory". Etc.


----------



## Jacobite

I'm really starting to regret removing myself from this game lol.

Great work guys - scores are updated.


----------



## stormshroud

"Somethings awry"


----------



## Viscount Vash

stormshroud said:


> "Somethings awry"


Gis us a clue.


----------



## stormshroud

Thats the answer. The his adjutants saying is "Somethigns awry", usually followed with the line "Something is always awry" (or words to that effect)


----------



## Viscount Vash

Doh, soz I thought you meant something _was_ arwy, my tired eyes missed the Quotation marks somehow. shuffles off muttering about getting old, senile and just plain stooopid.


----------



## stormshroud

no worries Vash. I too am getting old, senile and stoopid, either that or i am descending into warp spawned madness....actually that sounds kinda fun


----------



## Elchimpster

Stormshroud got it. Pretty much anything connected to "awry" was a win.


----------



## stormshroud

Which generation of genestealer hybrid does a genestealer cult's Magus come from?


----------



## The Wraithlord

3rd.


----------



## stormshroud

'fraid not Wraith.


----------



## Elchimpster

The Magus is a F4 hybrid.
The firstborn child of a Magus or Hierarch (non-psychic F4), will be a purestrain genestealer, but the species of any later children can be consciously chosen by the F4 parent.


----------



## stormshroud

spot on elch, your question

p.s. sorry for the delay  was out for a family meal last night


----------



## Elchimpster

In the opening days of the Battle of Macragge, a single officer survived a crash-landing, carrying the precious gene-seed of many Ultramarines. Marines of the 2nd Company were dispatched to recover him. Who was this officer?


----------



## asianavatar

Lieutenant Varras


----------



## Elchimpster

Right on Asianavatar! Your go!


----------



## asianavatar

Easy one guys

Who killed Ygethmor and how?


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

Elarique Swiftblade, the Autarch of Alaitoc beheaded him.


----------



## asianavatar

Good job Khaine, your go


----------



## stormshroud

If I am reading the rules right, you get to ask another question asianavatar as its been more than 24hrs since you verified the answer and Wrath hasn't asked one yet?


----------



## Elchimpster

Go for it SS! Your initiative was higher.


----------



## stormshroud

Oh, ok then. (This hardly ever happens as a guardsman?!), easy one...

What happens to the soul of a Solitaire upon its death?


----------



## asianavatar

Sorry, I was sick and instead of praying to nurgle I decided to sleep it off instead. Thanks to SS for filling in with a question. You get a shiny new lasgun to blind the enemies of the Imperium.

Anyways, answer is it is damned to be tormented by Slaanesh for all eternity.


----------



## stormshroud

Thats half right what happens on rare occasions though?


----------



## asianavatar

The laughing god is able to trick Slaanesh and the soul is saved. If it is saved, sometimes the soul is put into a spiritstone and used to power eldar vehicles like a wraithlord.


----------



## stormshroud

Spot on asianavatar, it was the laughing god bit I was after. 

Your Q.


----------



## asianavatar

You are considered a very dangerous demon by the Inquisition and given a stigma. What is the official name of this stigma?


----------



## cccp

erm
i know this but i cant remember it. bugger.


----------



## Elchimpster

'Extremis Diabolis'


----------



## asianavatar

Correct elchimpster

Woohoo I am now a storm trooper, off to get my carapace armour and grenade launcher.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

Sorry fellas, my internet was down for friggin ever...


----------



## Jacobite

Hey guys just thought I'd tell you that I'm going away for a couple of days on a film shoot for a mate of mine. Got a week end of hard core drinking and filming in freezing cold weather ahead of me. Can't wait. 

I'll see you all on monday and update the scores then.

(This post is really for my benefit so I can see where I was up to re: scores. I'll delete once I get back)


----------



## Elchimpster

Who was the man who authorized the largest single act of genocide the Imperium has ever inflicted on itself ?


----------



## asianavatar

Inquisitor Lord Kryptmann, he pretty much destroyed every planet in the path of Hive Fleet Leviathan


----------



## Elchimpster

Asianavatar, you're the next contestant onnnnn...the inquisitor is Right!


----------



## asianavatar

That sounds like a pretty sketchy game show, if you win you probably only get your life and freedom, and if you lose...I wouldn't want to know. Will have a question in a bit.


----------



## asianavatar

Who declared St Celestine a living saint?


----------



## SensaiSwindler

Lord Ansgar along with a conclave of Thorians.


----------



## asianavatar

congrats sensaiswindler your question


----------



## SensaiSwindler

cool. question coming in a few.


----------



## SensaiSwindler

what is the star child?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

ooooo! me! me! me! me! me!


----------



## asianavatar

What is left of the Emperor's spirit


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

What the Illuminati say the Emperor is to become upon his removal from the Golden Throne to join the dark gods in the warp as prophecy predicts. The balance in the Empyrean.


----------



## SensaiSwindler

Skcuzzle, I wish I could give that to ya. AA was in first, Wrath gave the full answer. As I saw before, you two battle to the death! Winner gets it :twisted:

and by battle to the death I mean decide amongst yourselves...


----------



## black chaplain

SensaiSwindler said:


> As I saw before, you two battle to the death! Winner gets it :twisted:


huh?


----------



## black chaplain

btw the question are so hard i doubt i'd ever get one lol :?

soz 'bout double post cant quite get edit to work


----------



## asianavatar

Wrath? How should we decide this?


----------



## The Son of Horus

Play ro-sham-bo Cartman style and take turns kicking each other in the 'nads until one of you passes out. Whoever's still standing wins!


----------



## asianavatar

Okie, since Wrath is not around, new question.

What is the name of the highest mountain on the Space Wolves' homeworld?


----------



## Elchimpster

The Fang!


----------



## Elchimpster

Just as an aside, this is a cool-ass site:
http://www.joachim-adomeit.de/wh40k/spacemap/map.html


----------



## asianavatar

Your go Elchimpster


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

Wasnt it my Q? Do I at least get the point? Didnt realize I had to reply so quickly, I'm used to the few days thing.


----------



## asianavatar

sorry, you weren't around, so I just asked a question to get things moving. I will give you the point though.


----------



## Elchimpster

Hey Wrath, why don't you take the next question? We can pick up from there. No worries.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

I love that starmap, found it a few months ago and its just amazing..

Here's a newcomer question. What duel took place at the Imperial Palace gates during the Horus Heresy, just as they were closing said gates.


----------



## Elchimpster

Sanguinus and the Daemon Prince?


----------



## asianavatar

Sanguinus and a bloodthirster


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

You've got it, avatar. Sorry El, almost!

Your Q.


----------



## asianavatar

The Black Legion were renamed by Abaddon, what were they originally called.


----------



## torealis

originally? The Lunar Wolves. They were renamed the Sons of Horus at a later date by the Emperor.


----------



## Jacobite

Scores are updated


----------



## Firewolf

>> Actually, it was the LUNA Wolves.


----------



## asianavatar

I tihnk torealis was close enough, you get the next question torealis


----------



## Firewolf

>> Well I was closer.


----------



## cccp

asianavatar said:


> I tihnk torealis was close enough, you get the next question torealis


if you wanted to be exact, rather than close enough, firewolf was right.


----------



## asianavatar

Humm true, I guess I will go with the bible when it comes to these sort of things and follow the rules of Jeopardy. Therefore firewolf was right, sorry torealis


----------



## asianavatar

Firewolf your question?


----------



## Firewolf

>> What was the favoured weapon of Wolf Blade Heagar?


----------



## cccp

a two handed hammer?


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

Oh oh, I'm in the middle of reading Wolfblade. It's a Thunderhammer, and somehow he can throw it like a frickin handaxe...


----------



## Firewolf

>> Got to be technical, so WOK is correct, sorry CCCP. Your q Wrath.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

From the Gaunt's Ghosts series, what was Lijah Cuu's signature saying? It was three words.


----------



## Elchimpster

"Sure as sure"


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

That's correct. He was one of the only characters I hated more than any other, yet wanted him to stay in the novels. He was so much flavor.

Your Q El!


----------



## Elchimpster

What was the name of the ancient being who attended Eldrad Ulthran when he met the Primarch Fulgrim on the Eldar Maiden World.


----------



## LongBeard

Balls, some big badass Wraithlord although I can't remember his damn name!


----------



## Elchimpster

Close... needs the name. 
Anyone?
Bueller?


----------



## SensaiSwindler

I can't remember the name and i'm at work so no access to the book....*shakes fist*


----------



## Slade

Khiraen Goldhelm


----------



## black chaplain

is it right? :?: :scratch:


----------



## Elchimpster

Sorry, just got home.

Yes, Slade, you got it dead on!
Your question.


----------



## Slade

What was widely believed to be the true identity of the character called "The Voice of the Emperor" in the 'Eye of Terror' campaign.


----------



## Elchimpster

Usarkar Creed


----------



## asianavatar

Cypher


----------



## Slade

Avatar has it


----------



## asianavatar

Alright, easy question again. If a world is controlled by the Adeptus Mechanicus, it is commonly known as what type of Imperial world.


----------



## Slade

mmmm....a Forge World?


----------



## asianavatar

congrats slade


----------



## Slade

Okay, you might have to dig around for this :twisted: and it'll stay with an AM theme.

What percentage of an Astarte's Chapter's gene-seed must be paid in a tithe to the Adeptus Mechanicus, so that the integrity of it's genome can be monitored?


----------



## Elchimpster

5%


----------



## Slade

:clap: Hail the 'Chimpster


----------



## Elchimpster

Allright: What was the address of the first Games Workshop store? It opened in 1977 in London.


----------



## Slade

:hyper: 1 Dalling Road, Hammersmith, London :hyper:

Though that isn't strictly on topic


----------



## Elchimpster

Well...GW *IS* the producer of 40k (and other fine diversions), but yes, you are correct, and the question is yours!


----------



## Slade

In what period did the Chaos powers Khorne, Tzeentch and Nurgles gain conciousness? In XXX.MX format please :wink:


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

Like... 

-000.M8?
It took them around 7,000 years to fully mature to their more current form.


----------



## Slade

Your logic is sound, however, they were formed before M0, so 000.M8 is slightly off. Remember The Emperor was born in -M8 and the first age of Terra starts from M1, so the date is not technically correct. Your baseline needs to alter


----------



## Slade

No one??

Okay, a hint: We could relate the time to the end of The Middle Ages


----------



## Slade

No-one? Shall I give the answer and ask another?


----------



## Elchimpster

I've got nothin'


----------



## asianavatar

I've got something, but its not the answer to this question


----------



## Viscount Vash

This is hardly a quiz for new comers to the game any more is it. :shock: 

Ask another :wink:


----------



## Slade

okay - date was 500.M2

Q: How many rounds in a bolters standard sickle mag??


----------



## Elchimpster

30


----------



## Slade

Elchimpster said:


> 30


 :thumb2:

Your Q


----------



## Elchimpster

What's the difference between an Adeptus Astartes and a Grey Knight Astartes.
List at least three differences.


----------



## 501st

They are all psykers, no primarch, none have fallen to chaos,Grey Knight neophytes are awarded a suit of power armour (or Aegis Armour) and are immediately pressed into service, silver purity wards implanted under the skin, do not look as becoming a dreadnaught as an honor.


----------



## Elchimpster

Dang. 501st...you're up!


----------



## 501st

Who is conisdered the bravest of the Eldar aspects?


----------



## SensaiSwindler

warp spiders, since they actually spend time in the warp when they fight.


----------



## 501st

correct


----------



## SensaiSwindler

alright, question:

What are the names of the two eldar gods that survived the fall?


----------



## 501st

Cegorach and Khaine.


----------



## SensaiSwindler

nice one, you're up.


----------



## 501st

From an Ork viewpoint what color makes vechicles faster?


----------



## SensaiSwindler

I'm gonna have to go with red.


----------



## 501st

Correct your go


----------



## Jacobite

Scores are updated again - just a note for me really. 

Well done everybody - questions seem to be at a good level (except for yours Slade - that date question was just nasty lol). Keep it going.


----------



## Elchimpster

I'm bowing out of this one. It's not really fair for me to be participating anyhow.


----------



## SensaiSwindler

Alright question:

When Harlequins perform The Fall who perform the roles of the laughing god and Slaanesh?


----------



## Elchimpster

%#%^*%^*( Dammit! I KNOW THIS! Must...restrain...myself!


----------



## 501st

The solitare


----------



## asianavatar

Ohhh Ohhh, I know this too, but if El is not answering I shouldn't either


----------



## SensaiSwindler

Clarification: There are two separate eldar playing the roles need them both with which role they play.


----------



## 501st

The Solitare plays Slaanesh. The Great Harlequin plays the Laughing God.


----------



## SensaiSwindler

bingo. Your Q.


----------



## 501st

What were Lord Vandire last words


----------



## Elchimpster

"My god, it's full of stars"


----------



## asianavatar

wasn't that asked before


----------



## Elchimpster

I'm pretty sure he didn't say that AA.


----------



## Slade

asianavatar said:


> wasn't that asked before


nope...


----------



## asianavatar

I think I am going to drop out of this quiz competition too, good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## SensaiSwindler

This was asked in another of the trivia games. I won't answer since I saw it there.


----------



## 501st

Since that was asked in another game new question. How do Orks reproduce?


----------



## Slade

Through Spores


----------



## Jacobite

Ok Elchimp and AA do you want to confirm for me that you want to drop out one last time - just so that both you and I can be sure so I can remove you from the score boards.


----------



## 501st

Right Slade your Question


----------



## Elchimpster

I'm out Jac. Totally unfair advantage.


----------



## asianavatar

Same here


----------



## Slade

who stole Horus's body?


----------



## SensaiSwindler

Abbadon?


----------



## 501st

His body was first taking by Abaddon off his battle barge. It was later stolen by Fabius Bile to be cloned. It was finally destroyed by Abaddon to make the Sons of Horus his own and turn them into the Black Legion


----------



## Slade

Correct 501st - Fabius 'stole' it. Your Q


----------



## 501st

What was the first race to find Kroots?


----------



## Drax

the Orks, who were promply eaten thus allowing the Kroot to replicate more advanced technology.

then later on the Orks gave them a spanking and the Tau found them fleeing for their lives


----------



## 501st

Correct your Q


----------



## Drax

what was the name of the weapon gifted to Fulgrim by Horus and from which race was it stolen?


----------



## 501st

Anatheme stolen from Interex


----------



## Drax

correct - your question?


----------



## 501st

Which Aspect do not have Pheonix Lords


----------



## Firewolf

>> Warp Spiders?


----------



## cccp

shining spears
warp spiders


----------



## 501st

Correct cccp_one your ?


----------



## cccp

name the 5 segmentum of the imperium


----------



## Jacobite

The Segmentums are Obscuras, Solar, Pacificus, Ultima and Tempestus


----------



## cccp

indeed they are jac. your call.


----------



## Jacobite

Ok um wow I just really screwed up - this isn't the normal game. Sorry guys. cccp_one could you ask another question.


My apologies guys got really confused here. My bad. Won't happen again. The cerebral cells in question for this screw up will be removed from circulation.


----------



## cccp

fair shout jac. what do the cadian pylons thought to do?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Stop the eye of terror widening even more?


----------



## cccp

they may do, but its not the answer in looking for!


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Umm if i'm allowed a second guess, is it that that they are there to stop a warp storm/s? its the only other one thing i can think of since its kind of what they were doing during the medusa V campaign.


----------



## cccp

youre on the right lines, still not quite right though.


----------



## Slade

they were built, supposedly, by the necrons. they block/prevent warp energy allowing safe passage through the areas were they are based


----------



## cccp

yeah, pretty much there. they seem to calm the warp, allowing for safe(r) passage into and out of the eye of terror.

your call slade


----------



## Slade

What gene seed implant do all Astartes have?


----------



## SensaiSwindler

black carapace


----------



## The Son of Horus

well, there is that, but there are several others that all Astartes have. Not my question, so I won't say whether that's right or not, and it'd be rather unfair of me to answer it, since I'm not exactly new to the game, and Space Marine fluff is my speciality. 

A hint, though-- all Astartes have the Phase 1 through 5 implants, Phase 9 through 15, Phase 18, and Phase 19 implants (Phase 19 being the Black Carapace, which has already been mentioned.) While all the implants don't necessarily function as intended, those all are essential to a Space Marine's physiology. The Phase 6, 7, 8, and 16 implants are not necessary to a Space Marine's physiology, but enhance his abilities, and it is exceedingly rare for a Chapter's genetic stock not to have an organ present, though, like all other implants, they may not function properly which produce various odd traits. For example, the Phase 8 Implant does not function properly in Chapters such as the Soul Drinkers, Blood Drinkers (and possibly any Chapter with "drinkers" in its name); the organ allows a Space Marine to recall memories from consumed flesh-- essentially, allowing the Astartes to learn by eating.

Ultimately, the "most" vital other implant to a Space Marine is the Phase 18 implant, which is what the apothecaries are charged with recovering in battlefield situations.


----------



## Slade

Sorry, bit of a vague (an open) Q there. Sensi is correct, but Son is correct as well. Toss up between both of you, so choose between yourselves. (sorry  bit of a cop out there)


----------



## The Son of Horus

Like I said-- I didn't want to answer it, merely provide the full information (and offer a hint for where to look for the answer, in a roundabout sort of way-- Index Astartes is quite useful for these things.) 

It's the newcomer game, so Sensei can have the question-- I've been in the hobby for eight years, so I think that sort of disqualifies me.


----------



## SensaiSwindler

I answered the question as it was worded correctly and there was no contest from Sons so I will ask the next question. Just as soon as I think of one that is :lol:


----------



## SensaiSwindler

Ok, not sure if this has been asked yet, but I don't think so. If it has then first person to notice gets the next question. 

Name the Primarchs and their corresponding Legion:


----------



## The Son of Horus

blah. I shouldn't answer, but that's just too tempting.

In the order presented in the Acrophya of Scaros:

Legio I: Dark Angels (Lion El'Johnson)
Legio II: Expunged (In Rogue Trader/1st Edition, Crimson Fists)
Legio III: Emperor's Children (Fulgrim) EXCOMMUNICATE 
Legio IV: Iron Warriors (Perturabo) EXCOMMUNICATE
Legio V: White Scars (Jaghatai Khan)
Legio VI: Space Wolves (Leman Russ)
Legio VII: Imperial Fists (Rogal Dorn)
Legio VIII: Night Lords (Konrad Curze, a.k.a. Night Haunter) EXCOMMUNICATE
Legio IX: Blood Angels (The Angel Sanguinius)
Legio X: Iron Hands (Ferrus Manus)
Legio XI: Expunged (Rogue Trader fluff: Rainbow Warriors)
Legio XII: World Eaters (Angron) EXCOMMUNICATE
Legio XIII: Ultramarines (Roboute Guilliman)
Legio XIV: Dusk Raiders / Death Guard (Mortarion) EXCOMMUNICATE
Legio XV: Thousand Sons (Magnus the Red) EXCOMMUNICATE
Legio XVI: Luna Wolves / Sons of Horus /Black Legion (Horus) EXCOMMUNICATE
Legio XVII: Word Bearers (Lorgar) EXCOMMUNICATE
Legio XVIII: Salamanders (Vulkan)
Legio XIX: Raven Guard (Corax)
Legio XX: Alpha Legion (Alpharius) EXCOMMUNICATE


----------



## Words_of_Truth

It may interest you to read that there is a 58 page thread on the two lost primarchs int he black library forums i could give you the low down on what people have come to conclude on them but its fun to read. But they definately ain't the rainbow warriors, crimson fists or space sharks.


----------



## SensaiSwindler

Well done Sons, very in depth. Question though since I have never read a rogue trader.....

THE RAINBOW WARRIORS?!? 

:lol:


----------



## The Son of Horus

It's one of those "don't ask" sort of things. While the Crimson Fists were shuffled into the Imperial Fists Successors, the Rainbow Warriors were just sort of...expunged. In the mid-80's, it was sort of a tribute thing to some band that was popular with the authors... I can't remember the name though.


----------



## SensaiSwindler

Ha, well in any case, your question.


----------



## Jacobite

Ok no new question. Mine then. 

"Who is the Talon Master"


----------



## loyalist42

Zso Sahal of the Night Lords Chapter (CSM)


----------



## Jacobite

Sorry dude - your correct - I updated your score but didn't tell you to ask the next q.


----------



## loyalist42

no problem, man...question to come when i get back from classes/football practice


----------



## loyalist42

*whew*
now that's done, here's the question:

in the gaunt's ghosts series, the ghosts always shout a particular word just prior to firing a rocket. what is the word, and why do they do this?


----------



## freaklord

"ease" to stop the missle blast popping ear drums


----------



## freaklord

ok question, in the orginal story that appeared in white dwarf, how did inquisitor Kryptman kill the tyranid assasin sent to kill him.


----------



## Jacobite

OK guys just thought I'd tell you all that this is still running and will end at the end of the month. Freaklords question still stands for the next day and if nobody has answered it then I'll make the next question.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I don't know and can't find it anywhere when i search for it hehe bit harsh for a newcomer triva game


----------



## cccp

shoot it perhaps? thats just a wild guess though.


----------



## Morgal

By capturing the lictor and creating a bio weapon to kil the norn queen....or do you just mean captuing the lictor. But really that was the adeptus mechanicus biologist.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

That was how they defeated the forces, not the assassin weren't it?


----------



## Morgal

No idea, never read it.


----------



## The Son of Horus

It's debatable, but a lot of people think it's Cypher or another Fallen Angel.


----------



## freaklord

well cccp is technically right, he shoves a bolt pistol in it's mouth and pulls the trigger,


----------



## Jacobite

So cccp_ones question then?


----------



## cccp

who invented/discovered the land raider?


----------



## Firewolf

>> Technomagus Arkan Land.


----------



## cccp

aye it was. your q!


----------



## Firewolf

>> Name the Wolf Priest who chose Ragnar to become a Space Wolf. As i see BL novels as canon, its NOT Ulrik the Slayer.


----------



## cccp

was the priest called ranek?


----------



## Firewolf

>> Twas indeed CCC. Your question mate.:fuckoff:


----------



## cccp

heres an easy one for you all....

why do the crimson fists have a large proportion of scouts compared to actual marines?


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies

Because the chapter was decimated by the explosion of their Fortress Monastery during the early stages of an ork invasion of their homeworld. The Fists refuse to sped up the training of new members, so the 10th company now stands at full.


----------



## cccp

indeed it was pyro! your go.


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies

Ummmmm....

What was the main reason for the Atrocity on Thracian Primaris?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Well i know it was down to the renegade inquisitor quixos in 337.M41


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies

Indeed it was but that wasn't what I was looking for, Words.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

It gets bombed alot during the helican schism, its in eisenhorn stories, is that it?


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies

That's what happened but not the reason why.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Are you on about the neurotech which is an ancient tome of chaos lore? The bombings occured to occupy the imperium while the arch-enemies transaction of it.


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies

Damn, my bad. It wasn't during the Helican Schism. I got confused. Sorry.

And still not right, WoT.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

I thought Quixos did it to release all the captured psykers in the parade, to use their powers in his plot to close the Eye.


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies

Yes, Wrath has it! Rogue Inquisator Quixos did it too gain more Psykers as part of his insane plot to close the Eye Of Terror!

Your move, Wrath


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

Hmm.

What creature and planet did Kharne the Betrayer's chainaxe teeth come from?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

From Mica-dragons on the world of Luther Mcintyre.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

Right. You almost got a Speed Demon Award... Close.

Anyways, your Q.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Damn i took about a minute or so getting the spelling right lol.

My question is-

What imperial fist was the leader of an Ordo xenos killteam lead by inquisitor kryptman


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

Captain Bannon?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Correct, your question :smile:


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

What was Lord Admiral Ravensburg's Flagship? (name/class)


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Divine right, emperor class battleship?


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

Nice. You would've got the Speed Demon if you didn't have to edit it! Good fix though, as she is an Emperor. Your Q!


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I thought it had to be within 5 minutes? I did it 8 minutes after :smile:

My question is who crated the weapon forgebreaker.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

That would be Fulgrim, for his dear brother Ferrus.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

ok you got the speed demon :smile: even though it was a simple question is catches those out who do not read the books and simply search the internet for it, if you check wikipedia for it the only mention of it is when horus gives it to perturabo :smile: Your question.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

Speed Demon! Woot!

What ship... transported Gaunt and his Ghosts from Ancreon Sextus to Gereon?

Gereon Lives!


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I can't remember what book it is in  i can only find my last command book.

Oh well off to bed :smile:


----------



## Jacobite

oK Wrath I think thats a stumper. Ask another question


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

Alrighty.

Hmm... What hive city in the Gaunt's Ghost novel Necropolis, became corrupted by Heritor Apshodel and laid waste to Vervunhive?


----------



## loyalist42

it's called zoica...and apparently, it's armor's yellow. that's weird enough...


----------



## cccp

Ferrozoica hive manufactory. and the armour was ochre.....:wargamer:


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

Zoica or Ferrozoica is good. So loyalist42 has it.

Your Q!


----------



## Jacobite

Right since Loyalist hasn't taken it - cccp_one the question is yours


----------



## loyalist42

whoops, sorry guys, crazy weekend...go ahead, cccp_one


----------



## cccp

what regiment of imperial guard does urksakar creed command?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

8th cadian regiment?


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

I know he was the commander of the Shock Troops, aka Kasrkin, but no idea if that was the 8th. I know he was IN the 8th, but not if that was his command. He eventually commanded the entire Cadian military....


----------



## cccp

the cadian 8th is good enough for me. your q WOT!


----------



## Words_of_Truth

What ratling world was attacked by abaddon during the gothic war.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

Ornsworld?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Correct! Your question


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

It's going to be a WoK and WoT back and forth session again, LOL.

After what conflict was Ursarkar Creed found as a child?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Well he was found in the ruins of kasr gallan after abaddons 8th crusade.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

Correct, and a Speed Demon! Your Q.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

After what battle was Chaplain Grimaldus, Hero of Helsreach, inducted into the Reclusiam.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

The Battle of Fire & Blood.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

grats  though i think you can only get one speed demon award your question i won't be answering it


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

What is the only entrance into the Imperial Palace on Terra called?


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies

The eternity gate?

Or is that the entrance to the Throne itself?

I forget...


----------



## Sei 'fir

The front door


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

You would be correct Pyro! Your Q.

Good stuff Sei'fir.


----------



## asianavatar

haha, i think Sei 'fir should get an award for most creative wrong answer


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies

Umm, ok, perhaps this has been asked, but..

Where is the homeworld (well, moon) of the Chamber Militant of the Ordo Malleus?

EDIT: And, for a biscuit, what is it the moon of?


----------



## Jacobite

Game ends in 12 hours guys.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

nemsis tessera, near the eye of terror?


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies

Nope. It isn't there.


----------



## koppo

Titan, Saturn


----------



## Jacobite

Three Hours guys.


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies

Yes, Koppo, the homeworld of the Grey Knights, the chamber Militant of the Ordo Malleus, is indeed Titan, one of the moon of Saturn! One biscuit for you!


----------



## Jacobite

And with that we are done. Well done all. Congrats to Wrath Of Khaine - who wins the first Newcomer Triva Game.

Well done mate.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

Huzzah! Now I can go get dominated in the regular trivia!


----------

